# SCA Mama's!



## Murph12334

Anyone else out there in the SCA??


----------



## Sometime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murph12334* 
Anyone else out there in the SCA??

Not anymore, but I was for years (but on the other hand, it's BEEN years, too, and it was pre-kid).


----------



## ancoda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sometime* 
Not anymore, but I was for years (but on the other hand, it's BEEN years, too, and it was pre-kid).

I was also really into SCA prekids, but have never suceeded in getting back to it since.


----------



## paquerette

Somewhere we have an old SCA/rennies thread. I'll try to find it and give it a bump.


----------



## paquerette

Hmmm, I guess it got archived and locked, but here it is: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=253397

Is anyone going to pennsic this year?







:


----------



## HybridVigor

I was never fully SCA because I never had access. I did go to Shakopee and other ren faires, wear garb, and take broad sword an rapier lessons (real weapons). I had more access to foam weapon fighting groups than anything else.

Not much action since becoming a mom, though. Perhaps we'll take DS to Shakopee one of these summers.


----------



## Just Elsa

West Kingdom, here!







My son and husband rarely attend with me these days, but I'm active. THL Elsa Saxenkammer, Baroness of the Court of the West is pleased to make your acquaintence. Being a native Westerner, I have now reached my title usage quota for the year.


----------



## Masel

I'm in Calontir and there are a couple of folks from my barony on the board. My DH and I have still been fairly active since our DD came along though it has been more local and nearby activites. I've done a bit of research on children in the Middle Ages which also keeps me motivated.

I don't usually go to Pennsic but is anyone going to the Lilies War next month?


----------



## Murph12334

I went to pennsic last year - with dd who was 2 at the time - then dh came and got her after only 2 days.

I now have ds who is 1 month old. I'd love to go to Pennsic, but pretty much have no oe to camp with. The folks I camped with last year are not too welcoming and even less so this year. There is another camp, but no kids in it.

In the whole Barony I can count the number of kids on two hand, and I have two of them! We just don;t have many really little ones around. Most are older kiddos and they don;t come around much.

I was hoping to find other sca mamas out there. DD was done breastfeeding when i got into the sca. Now I have one horribly modified outfit for nursing ds in.

I'm in Midrealm - Barony of Red Spears

i saw the old thread, but saw it was locked, so i started this to try and find sca moms


----------



## weliveintheforest

I go to sca events sometimes, but my dh is much more involved than I am. I just don't really find it fun with the kids, I feel like I spend all my time just keeping them safe and out of other people's stuff. dh and I met in the sca 10 years ago


----------



## Murph12334

I so love the sca - i'm at that point that i jut want to be immersed in it. I majored in art and art history, so go figure.
I leave the 3 year old at home with dad mostly now, but baby will come with me now.


----------



## whitneymum

yup









Missed most of the wars last year..but have been gearing up for a couple. We are really lucky that the clan we spend most of our time with is not only the largest bard clan but also the one that puts on all the kid stuff







And there are about 12 or so kiddos from 2-12 yrs. Most of the mamas are pretty AP..but I don't know them super well.
My six year old LOVES it..my husband is a heavy fighter so it's a hoot to go watch. I just wish I knew more folks to hang with during combat etc.

Anyone here in An Tir? Aquaterra?


----------



## weliveintheforest

I'm in An Tir, closest barony is Lionsgate. I'm just outside the shire of Lionsdale.

We go to Clinton War some years, but if we get our goats like I hope we will in the next month, I'll be staying home with them and the children.


----------



## Just Elsa

Hey, one of my all time favorite people is a relatively recent (last 5 years) transplant from AnTir. Any of you know Duchess (now) Kara Baraksdottir? She's the adopted daughter of Lao and the late Jarl Barak, just reigned twice down here with Uther- who has reigned in both the West and AnTir.

We might do West AnTir next year, but I don't do many wars.


----------



## lilliput

I am once again in Calontir- started in Artemisia before it was a principality (A.S XXI), moved to Meridies (now Gleann Abhann), Calontir, MidRealm, and now Calontir again.

Unfortunately, I have to skip Lilies again this year, and Pennsic is definitely out of the question. I would love to hit the Artemisian Uprising next month, as my brother has been put on notice of vigil to be Knighted, but that is also a no go.


----------



## Murph12334

oh no, that stinks you have to miss your brother's thing.

it's always cool to hear families (not young kids) in the sca. or brothers or sisters. my family thinks i;m a freak


----------



## TheLoud

This will be my baby's first Pennsic. Last Pennsic, my hurdy gurdy barely fit on my lap.


----------



## Shabbers

/wave

Not SCA, but since the other thread was Faire people as well, I thought I'd poke my head in....

RPFS here, I've been working it since 1989 with only 2 years off - I got my entire family into it (parents, little brother, and now husband)

How ya doin'?


----------



## lilliput

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murph12334* 
oh no, that stinks you have to miss your brother's thing.

it's always cool to hear families (not young kids) in the sca. or brothers or sisters. my family thinks i;m a freak









Yeah, he is the first in the family to become a peer. My sis was the first to do SCA, but she is in a mixed marriage and doesn't do much anymore. My mom even goes to an event every once in a while. Dad says it is not his thing (he did go to Estrella one year), but he did black powder rendevous when we were kids.


----------



## Magelet

I'm a total newbie to the SCA. I went to one local project meeting, and really loved it. Planning on going again next week, and hopefully finding a good event to go to, with my dp. (and make some garb for him. I have some that will work from ren faires, if I make a smock. never got to that lol)

(also not a mama yet, but ya know. someday soon, I hope







)


----------



## Murph12334

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilliput* 
Yeah, he is the first in the family to become a peer. My sis was the first to do SCA, but she is in a mixed marriage and doesn't do much anymore. My mom even goes to an event every once in a while. Dad says it is not his thing (he did go to Estrella one year), but he did black powder rendevous when we were kids.

that's so cool!I con;t even get my husband to come with me, let alone anyone else in my family! They pretty much all think i'm the wierd one in the family....oh wait...that's because i am the wierd one in the family!


----------



## tankgirl136

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shabbers* 
/wave

Not SCA, but since the other thread was Faire people as well, I thought I'd poke my head in....

RPFS here, I've been working it since 1989 with only 2 years off - I got my entire family into it (parents, little brother, and now husband)

How ya doin'?

Hey small world I also work RPFS, and did a few years up North as well. I have been working since I think 1997.

I have visited a few SCA events since my belly dance teacher was Queen a few runs out here, but I think some of the set up is so confusing. I feel like I need a thick book to get it all (so much to learn and so many titles







). Though I love to watch the dancers and there is some cool art demos.


----------



## Murph12334

I want to run away to Pennsic

my first event this weekend with the baby - we'll see how it goes


----------



## WiccaWife

Not a Momma yet, but DH and I met in the SCA, we're both heavy fighters(well, he is, I'm still working on my armor) from Aethelmarc.


----------



## KissyStarfish

I'm missing SCA like mad spent my teen years in it. Now going to re-join with my 8 year old daughter.


----------



## HipCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murph12334* 
Anyone else out there in the SCA??

Sure am, I've been in the sca for hmmm around 17 years now.


----------



## Ravin

I'm active in the SCA, DD too! I don't make it to as many events as I'd like, mostly just the 2 my college puts on, and Estrella War. DD has been to Estrella 5 times, we've only missed one since she was born. I'm actually Minister of Youth for the College of Brymstonne (yes, we're a wierd college, as much an assemblage of staff/faculty/alumni as students; also we're landed, if you consider 7-11 parking lots land). I also do chirurgeoning (CIT), mostly at Estrella--I do overnights while DD sleeps on a cot in the very warm Chirugeon's point tent. My persona is Norse, I dabble in various arts, and someday I'd like to do hardsuit, but it's going to have to wait until I have both the means and the time (fighter practices not something I can get to much because of transportation issues and work schedule, even though I'm no longer pg/nursing and DD is old enough that she could be on the sidelines watching/occupying herself while I played).

DD wants to do youth combat, and I plan on presenting her with armor and weapons for her birthday.

I was actually introduced to Mothering Magazine, natural parenting, etc. by a fellow SCA'er, back when I was young, single and partying down in Trimaris.


----------



## Masel

I'm really missing fighting right now. I've had breaks of this length before but I guess being ordered to stand down by my doctor is different than deciding to skip a few practices. (I'm 27 weeks pregnant.)

The Lilies War was a bust. My DH got sick and we came home early. That's also when the weather went from pleasantly springl-ike to OMG it's hot.

For me as well the local SCA folks are some of the crunchiest people I know. I wouldn't know where else to look.


----------



## ToniG

Greetings,

I'm LadyTamsyn le Rous and currently Pied Piper of Lionsgate in AnTir. Pre-kid, I played in Atenveldt, primarily.

The SCA has been a lot more challenging since having my daughter (she's 5), but it's fun to introduce her to it as well. I went to my first camping event of the summer three weeks ago and she came along. She was scheduled to stay with Dad but when she saw me packing she got excited to join me. It turned out to be fine because we camped with some Lionsgater and Lionsdalers who had kids and babies and they all hung out and played. The event rented a group area of a campsite near Cultus Lake and the site was a big circle surrounded by bush with one exit. People camped on the perimeter and you could see and hear the kids from every point with lots of room to run. It actually felt really period.

I think the key(s) to enjoying the SCA post-kid is to 1) let go of your pre-kid expectations and 2) connect with other families. I became Pied Piper because I was basically doing it anyway and I had to concede the near impossibility of creating decent illumination near a 2-year-old.

Now that she's 5, I can give her a scroll of her own and she paints it up, then runs off to play, so things are easing. I don't make as many events but I still get to stay connected. I think having her along has helped me meet more people than I did when I first tried to play in Lionsgate.

Toni (Tamsyn)


----------



## KissyStarfish

We're in AnTir though I don't even know if we are in a shire or barony. I figure once August rolls around I'll find out all the local info and go to a war or feasting event to meet some lovely new folks. have to join the society agian, make garb, get a name registered, etc.







I think Ren Faire's would be fun too though have never been to one.
Thank you for the advice Tamsyn! Great ideas!


----------



## Murph123345

I went to my first event with the baby and it was great! I don't know what i would have done without my sling though. it was a life saver.


----------



## paquerette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLoud* 
This will be my baby's first Pennsic. Last Pennsic, my hurdy gurdy barely fit on my lap.

Our babies must be close in age. I was enormously pregnant last Pennsic, too.









Pennsic get-together anyone? I will be there for the whole shebang.


----------



## paquerette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WiccaWife* 
Not a Momma yet, but DH and I met in the SCA, we're both heavy fighters(well, he is, I'm still working on my armor) from Aethelmarc.

I'm in Aethelmearc too!







Well, just by a few miles but I'm still here! lol.


----------



## paquerette

bump bump. is everyone else too busy sewing?


----------



## Masel

So how late in pregnancy would you go to an event? Some friends just won crown and coronation is about 10 days before my EDD. It's a 5 hour drive. DH just shook his head when I suggested it.


----------



## paquerette

I probably wouldn't do it. Unless you're planning an unassisted birth and wouldn't mind birthing in your hotel, or planning a hospital birth and there is a just as good hospital nearby. But I wouldn't want to be that far from my mw!


----------



## Murph12334

i stop going about a month before i'm due - i have super quick births too though


----------



## FeingoldMomma

_







Deredere here... no title yet, but only because of timing. Received my Award of Arms just prior to moving from Caid (as a member of the Island of Rhodes) to the Kingdom of the Outlands. Now that our schedules have balanced out some and we only have DH's work schedule to work around, we're going to try to get back in. I have no idea if my AoA from Caid will carry over to Outlands, or if I have to figure out how to get it while visiting family in Caid._

_My parents THL Fionna de Buchanan and Lord Bryce ap Morgan ap Martin will be at Pennsic this year, in the company of my aunt and uncle: TRM Mora II & Edward II. My parents missed Pennsic last year, because a certain little boy - who's EDD was 8/6/08 - decided to wait some 20 days after that to show up._ _So if you are going, and find yourself anywhere near the Caid encampment, swing by and tell the Royals that Deredere sends her love, and wishes she could be there. /jealous_

_LOL_


----------



## Masel

I've been talked out of the trip. LOL. This is my first pregnancy so I have no clue how long it will take.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murph12334* 
I went to pennsic last year - with dd who was 2 at the time - then dh came and got her after only 2 days.

That good, huh? Thanks I've been needing something to help get over not going.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murph12334* 
I was hoping to find other sca mamas out there. DD was done breastfeeding when i got into the sca. Now I have one horribly modified outfit for nursing ds in.

I'm in Midrealm - Barony of Red Spears

Midrealm here too, Sternfeld, formerly Rivenstar.

Norse. Make an apron dress with longer shoulder straps and slit the neck of your underdress to your navel, close with a brooch.

You can do 12th century the same way by slitting all the layers down to your belly and fastening them at the top.


----------



## Murph12334

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
That good, huh? Thanks I've been needing something to help get over not going.









she was bit by 2 bees while we were in a class. She actually was doing great before then. She started to swell up a bit so dh came and got her. I then got to stay and go to classes galore! Man what a great time!! I'm missing it as well


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murph12334* 
she was bit by 2 bees while we were in a class. She actually was doing great before then. She started to swell up a bit so dh came and got her. I then got to stay and go to classes galore! Man what a great time!! I'm missing it as well

Ah now that's just not helpful. I'll just need to repeat over and over that it'd take at least 12 hours to make the drive to PA from here with a baby.


----------



## The Hidden Life

Another in An Tir here. We stand together, eh? That must date me. I haven't been active since my first child was a toddler. Just too challenging to keep involved with four kiddos. Also there were just a lot of things I haven't wanted to expose my kids to yet--lots of partying behavior at most events with fighting--not really a good environment for young kids. My husband and I met in the SCA during college. It was a great few years! He was really into archery and rapier and making crossbows, whereas I mostly just liked making costumes and sitting around. Hard to sit around chasing after four children! Maybe someday we'll get into it again. I can imagine my older daughters might really like an ithra or arts & sciences event when they're in their teens. And I miss the feasts and the dancing! Right now we live in the barony of Aquaterra but most of our involvement was in barony of Madrone, canton of port d'leau and the colleges.


----------



## gypsymomma4

I actually started SCA when I was preg. with my oldest. Its where I met my DH, its where my second was conceived. We really haven't participated in the last 5 years, because the group here which is Lonely Tower is not all that child friendly. Some Calontir events really are, some folks not so much, and it got to the point for us that it just wasn't worth it for me, to spend alot of money and time getting ready to go spend a day watching not only mine, but whatever other children happened to be there.
We actually play amtgard now, which is a foam sword group, and the kids can participate, so its more of a whole family activity. I am actually our groups current Consort. Baronet Regent Gabriella Mariposa is my name and title. I get to encourage A&S and run tourneys like our current Top Chef. But I do miss the camping events, watching the heavy fighting, the whole atmosphere created when you are around a thousand people in garb for a whole weekend. Trimaris, where my DH and I met and where we got married 12 years ago, will have a piece of our heart. At bardics we still sing songs we learned there. Maybe when the kids are a little older we will try getting more involved again, I certainly sew better now than I did then. When you have to have garb every weekend, that gets fought in all the time, you have make more than an outfit or two.

stephanie-homeschooling,babywearing, veggie mom to maggie 15, henri 11, Lliam 9, Dianne 3, and Ben 9mo


----------



## sapphire_chan

Welcome back to all the Pennsic mamas! Have a nice war?


----------



## WiccaWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I'm in Aethelmearc too!







Well, just by a few miles but I'm still here! lol.

Lol, we're in the Shire of Abhainn Ciach Ghlais, but I'm guessing since your profile says you're in the poconos that you're in the Barony of Endless hills?

I know I said I'm not a mamma yet, but I do have a question for those of you who've gone to war(esp. Pennsic) with your LO. Is there somewhere to wash cloth diapers/mamacloth there, or are Sposies the only option?


----------



## Masel

I've heard that there is a diaper service that runs during Pennsic. I'm not sure of the details. I've not been there with a LO. At Lilies we used disposables. Driving into town a few times a week to do diapers wasn't how I wanted to spend my vacation.

I use a Diva cup which worked better than expected at Lilies last year.


----------



## sapphire_chan

If you do EC, you might be able to only have pee-diapers for your time at war and those can be washed by hand pretty redily. Cause Pennsic water colors things, get it, get it?

Or even just rinse them with a bit of vinegar water to neutralize odors before storing them in a wet bag.


----------



## medijupiter19

Hi there! Midrealm here. I have been a single mom for 17 years, and didn't take my son to Pennsic until he was 12 because I wanted to spend my time enjoying myself, not taking care of the kiddo. We (my fiancee and I) did this Pennsic with our toddler (13 mos.), and the only drag was being chained to camp at night. I'm still BF'ing, and DD was still waking often, so there really was no nighttime fun to be had for mama. We plan to do the full event next year and leave baby at Camp Grandma for War week. I refuse to sacrifice neither my time with DD nor my beloved Pennsic for the other.


----------



## Masel

I mentioned up thread that a friend had won crown. We've not had royality in the area in about 10 years. DD is 3.5 yrs old and totally infatuated with princesses so she totally fawns on our new Highness. The prince however she couldn't give a darn about. She breezed right past him twice at meeting last night and looked at him like he had crawled out from under a rock. Fortunately, he understands and laughed when I told him that he didn't rate with DD since he wasn't a princess.

I've been busting all day to tell this story to someone who would get it.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
didn't rate with DD since he wasn't a princess.


















Mom: N's Princess of the Midrealm.
Little girl: Well I'm the Princess of the Middle of the Day.

overheard about 5 years ago, when we had a local win crown.

By the way, if you're in the Midrealm, please wear a rainbow in support of Nan Astrid.


----------



## Murph12334

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 

By the way, if you're in the Midrealm, please wear a rainbow in support of Nan Astrid.

who/what's that? I'm in the midrealm and never heard of this?

though we are dealing with politicking at the moment...grrrr And yet another change over of leader in my local group with things.

medijupiter - where in the midrealm are you?


----------



## lilliput

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Mom: N's Princess of the Midrealm.
Little girl: Well I'm the Princess of the Middle of the Day.











I had a similar exchange with my niece (a 3 yo at the time) during court.

Me: Shhh. Only Princesses can talk during court.
Niece: (in a very loud voice) When do I get to be princess?
Entire court: ROTFL

I was LIW to the princess which made the whole scene even more hysterical.


----------



## The Hidden Life

I am taking my 12yo DD to a 3-hour cooking class at Falling Leaves Ithra (the An Tir university system) later this month! She is really excited and so am I--although finding enough garb to attend may be a problem as I got rid of most of my garb years ago. We are doing reconstructing medieval recipes from primary sources. Should be fun!


----------



## CorasMama

I haven't been to an SCA event in over 12 years, but I have eleventymillion SCA friends, as there is a huge crossover in this area between scadians and sci-fi congoers. In fact, LeeAnn, I bet we know a lot of the same people!


----------



## Masel

Yesterday I got into armor for the first time since getting pregnant. I didn't completely suck though I do have a ways to go.
What I'm happiest about is this. Nursing in armor.


----------



## wombatclay

Bumping!

DH and I grew up in the SCA... but we haven't attended Pennsic since dd1 arrived 5 years ago. Why it seems less intimidating to attend with three littles than it did to attend with one, I'm not sure. Well, not totally true... dd1 would have been 4mo and I'd had a c/s so Pennsic sounded like "no fun". Then dd2 would have been 2mo and I had a 4th degree tear so again "no fun". But THIS TIME a 5yo, a 3yo, and a 9mo sounds do-able.










But I have almost no garb for the kiddos, NO garb at all that still fits me and is breastfeeding friendly, and while we've done 2-3 day camping trips we haven't tried a week long trip so I'm not entirely certain how to plan.

We don't have a household at the moment (well, not for Pennsic) so we're going to be on our own, probably in the 'ghetti unless there is a better family spot... all my Pennsic knowledge is 5 years out of date!

Is anyone else going to Pennsic 39? Suggestions from BTDT mamas?

eta- my persona is viking incursion era irish so I don't have much garb in the "chemise"/"ren faire" department (I always thought those tops looked very breastfeeding friendly







). And given how long it took me to do the embroidery on my existing garb the thought of cutting slits in it makes me cry! Even if it still fit, which, ummmm.... 5 years and 3 babies later? I laugh.


----------



## Masel

Well, you get enough of them they start entertaining each other.

I've been prepping to go to the Lilies War. I wanted to make new garb for myself but ended up just repairing and adapting what I already had. I do 13th century which is very forgiving but I've lost weight so I feel very frumpy in my gowns.

It is hard to plan. My 4 year old might want to wear her favorite pink dress everyday no matter how grubby it gets or she might go through 3 ensemble changes in one afternoon.

Do you have anyone to trade kids clothing with?


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Bumping!

DH and I grew up in the SCA... but we haven't attended Pennsic since dd1 arrived 5 years ago. Why it seems less intimidating to attend with three littles than it did to attend with one, I'm not sure. Well, not totally true... dd1 would have been 4mo and I'd had a c/s so Pennsic sounded like "no fun". Then dd2 would have been 2mo and I had a 4th degree tear so again "no fun". But THIS TIME a 5yo, a 3yo, and a 9mo sounds do-able.










But I have almost no garb for the kiddos, NO garb at all that still fits me and is breastfeeding friendly, and while we've done 2-3 day camping trips we haven't tried a week long trip so I'm not entirely certain how to plan.

We don't have a household at the moment (well, not for Pennsic) so we're going to be on our own, probably in the 'ghetti unless there is a better family spot... all my Pennsic knowledge is 5 years out of date!

Is anyone else going to Pennsic 39? Suggestions from BTDT mamas?

eta- my persona is viking incursion era irish so I don't have much garb in the "chemise"/"ren faire" department (I always thought those tops looked very breastfeeding friendly







). And given how long it took me to do the embroidery on my existing garb the thought of cutting slits in it makes me cry! Even if it still fit, which, ummmm.... 5 years and 3 babies later? I laugh.

I don't know if Paquerette is watching this thread anymore, I'd PM her. She's definitely doing Pennsic and this'll be her second year with two littles and her fourth with any kid.


----------



## wombatclay

Thanks, I will!

I need to pull out my garb and see how it goes... I'm slimmer than I was 5 years ago, but my hips and breasts are much bigger. I attended a one day event before my most recent pregnancy and there was really only one outfit that didn't look "wrong".

Irish clothing (in the urban/viking centers) circa 900-1000 is fairly similar to the norse... a leine (loose gown with fitted sleeve and closed neck) and ionar (over tunic, elbow length sleeves and below knee length), but an apron dress would be fine too. Only, my apron dresses are all "single piece" fitted tube style so I'd have to unhook a strap and pull down the top to nurse, and with the relatively high neck of the leine I'd need to add either a central slit (period for norse) or... hmmmmm... I could go a bit older with more of a peplos top and have access under that? That way I wouldn't have to mess with the embroidery on my ionar.

I don't want to have brooches though... Tor would find a way to stick himself, I know he would!


----------



## sapphire_chan

Not to mention you'll never get it to fasten properly again once it's popped off.

Remember that Pennsic is HOT. So peplos are a good idea. Save your prettiest embroidered stuff for in case you have a chance to trade child watching with someone and get to go out in the evening.


----------



## wombatclay

Oh, I know! My first Pennsic was Pennsic 23 (but my dad was a member of the society in the very early years... his persona was a monk and I was his "penance". My mom never found it very funny and she was never involved in the sca). My Dh started with Pennsic 20 (he and his mom started attending sca events when he was around 12 or 13). We attended every War up until my pregnancy with dd1. So it's been 5 years since we went, but we have a looooooong history of Wars till then.

Our household (Hamilton, part of the Highland Alliance) camps the bog near Myrkfaelinn, Regnesfolk, etc but they've been pretty small the past few years as well and they don't have space for children. Actually, Myrkfaelinn was our household during college, and it's once again out local group (we moved back so DH could do grad school and then stayed in Ithaca), but the meetings don't work with our schedule and so we only attend the one "big" annual event... which means they don't know our kiddos well enough to be "ok" with us camping as a family. We've been invited to bring our kiddos by the camp a few times and if everyone meshes we could camp with them next year. It's just this year that's up in the air.

I'm not an "authenticity snark" in any sense... heck, my society name is "Airmid" so I lose any authenticity points I might have right there.







But it does feel odd to be considering a War in the sort of loosy-goosy garb I wore as a college student. Especially after putting in so much time and effort to craft better outfits. Some of my ionar have hand embroidery from the hem to the waist! It's all very functional, and nothing that would get me in the door of court, but it's accurate and (in my eyes at least) fashionable. I'm almost wondering if I could cut out the sections that have embroidery and sew them onto another (better fitting) garment!

I have got to believe that this sort of thing came up in period... women's bodies change, and if I was making things from the fleece on up I'd be pretty loathe to just hand something over to another woman when my hips got bigger!







Of course, in period, I probably wouldn't have cut corners on construction in the first place, Embroidery is all well and good, but I bet making sure it would fit through life changes would have been the first concern!


----------



## wombatclay

It just occured to me that Pennsic was the first place I saw someone nurse a baby. Huh. That's kind of cool!


----------



## sapphire_chan

Hey now, peplos ARE authentic.









But since it sounds like your heart is really set on staying in your own persona and not that of some stranger:

There are tons of period ways to resize clothes. OTOH, for nursing, you probably would've been embroidering your new smocks with the open neckline all during your pregnancy, y'know?







Or would've done the embroidery on a separate piece of fabric so you could just cut it off and sew it to something new when your clothes got worn enough to cut down for toddler dresses.

What I'd do, is add slits right over your breasts down where they won't show with your over dress. Gusseting and piecing will open things up for your bust and hips.

When you're done with nursing, you can mend the slits with a bunch of teensy stitches and be good to go.

Also, from experience, the long center slit might be period, but is a PITA.


----------



## wombatclay

Good to know! DH is going to keep the kiddos amused this afternoon so I can dig through the storage shed and see what is usable.

Have you seen (or did you create, since I stink at names and the thought of trying to connect a user names to a mundane name to a society name makes me start to bibble) this breastfeeding garb page? It's really well done!

And a big yeah that for peplos! My persona started out closer to 600 than to 900 and I swear the early Irish had the world's most comfy wardrobe. Quick, easy, durable, and comfy. What more could a civilization want? (well, other than jacuzzi tubs, dark chocolate, and mojitos







) My MIL is more concerned about authenticity/documentation than I am though so I gradually shifted "up" into a more SCA time frame the longer I was with DH (and by extension, my MIL)... we even had St Gabriel's do what they could to provide a more documentable version of Airmid!

So... I'm actually kind of ok with throwing on a bog dress and chasing the bairns in total comfort, but I know if I did I'd hear about it for a good long while. Hmmmm... I think I actually have a bog dress made out of a polyester blend shower curtain (pink and green plaid of course). I could whip that out, and she should give me a pass on just about anything else by comparison.


----------



## sapphire_chan

If your MIL wants you to be authentic AND high class, she's going to have a hard time of it. Y'know what super high class women did for breastfeeding garb? They wore their regular clothes and had someone else nurse the baby.

I happened to come across the site you linked above while doing other browsing and was reminded of this discussion. I think the last examples of nursing openings would work really well with a loosely cut bog dress.


----------



## sapphire_chan

What do you do at events with kids in the SCA?

What do you do at events with small, don't want to/can't listen toddlers who hate hanging around sitting and chatting?

What do you do at events with sdwtcltwhhasac when 90% of your friends are childless and in armor and on the field and you are horrible at meeting new people?


----------



## wombatclay

Quote:

What do you do at events with kids in the SCA?
We're lucky since our local group (though small) has a few families with littles. So while weekly things are not really child-appropriate the seasonal events have a children's minister and children's play space.

As a group the Dominion is very focused on Iceland so children's crafts as often along the lines of "make a treasure necklace" or "learn to play knucklebones". Also coloring (pictures are thematic), cooking (simple "no bake" stuff), and castle building (legos and little people). Oh, and dancing.

But those are weekend or even one day events. I don't know what we'll do at a longer event where there is a lot more going on.

Quote:

What do you do at events with small, don't want to/can't listen toddlers who hate hanging around sitting and chatting?
So far, either DH or (usually) I go elsewhere with the kiddo. It's one reason we've been less involved. It just isn't worth the time/money/effort to go to an event and then spend most of the time alone with a cranky child in a tent or on the edge of a field.

At events before our own kiddos arrived I sometimes volunteered as an "Auntie"... staying in camp with a variety of small kiddos while their parents went to classes, parties, or bardic event that the littles didn't find interesting. So maybe a parent co-op so everyone would have the option to go out without a kiddo? I've also visited camps where a screen tent has been set up as a child space... it's shady, the littles are contained, and parents can chat and hang out without boring their toddler. My dd1 would love it, my dd2 would hate it so I guess personality would play a big part in either the "camp auntie" or "child pavilion' technique.

Maybe a small bag of toys? Special tiny toys/dolls/books that only come out during "mama is talking/taking notes/in court" moments?

Quote:

What do you do at events with sdwtcltwhhasac when 90% of your friends are childless and in armor and on the field and you are horrible at meeting new people?
No clue! I'm horrible at meeting new people too.


----------



## Masel

I'm bad at meeting people too but the kids seem to be a natural opening for conversations with new people. Sometimes it is with other parents or occasionally with dogowners since we have to ask if the cute puppy is kids friendly. They are also good for ending awkward conversations too.

I also recommend a basket or bag of toys that only come out at SCA events. I've made a number of items but a lot of regular stuff works too. My DD (4 years old) has a bunch of scarves and she'll play dress up (on top of her garb, go figure). A wooden bowl and large wooden beads or anything that will fit in the bowl was good in the toddler stage. I made a wooden shoe shaped lace up toy that was good when DD was working on fine manipulatives. Music toys are good fun but not in court.

At one point at Lilies a couple of weeks ago both girls were asleep in the tent and my DH was off fighting. I started to get annoyed but then I pulled out a book and put my feet up. I hear that's what some people do on vacation.


----------



## paquerette

Just peeking in here in case I forget. We leave on Friday. Come visit on E06 in the little Tudor house at the top of the slope.


----------



## wombatclay

Have fun! We will certainly come a calling (we'll be located at "luck of the draw singles camping" so no idea of an addy yet).









We don't head out till the 8th or 9th though... one of DH's family passed away this week and with the funeral (this weekend) and then the whole "estate" process the next week we just can't leave till then. But it'll work out I know.


----------



## Ellien C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
I'm in Calontir and there are a couple of folks from my barony on the board.

Waves hello. I just found this now 2-year old thread.


----------



## wombatclay

heyla!

Having found the thread... are you heading to War this year?

I'm sewing madly (madly sewing?) and have learned that ds's short list of "things to be feared" is topped by the sewing machine.














He keeps trying to save me from it!

I've managed to get most of the garb for the kiddos done though. A dozen "pillow case tunics" for ds, a dozen pillowcase tunics for each of the girls, two peplos/two skirts/two classic t tunics/one chemise/one cloak for each girl. Add random belts, sandals, swim suits, and jammies and they're set!

Garb for dh and I is more challenging. We'll see what happens!

Oh... I was given a few ideas for child safety and while you may all do this already I thought I'd share. We do similar things just in normal life, but I hadn't really thought about how to work them into Pennsic.

---a friend uses henna to "write" her child's name and camp info onto their belly. It's not casually visible, but it's there in case the child gets seperated from the group. She also writes "I'm underage" on her older dd's chest... it's part of an elaborate and lovely henna design, that portion of the design is not visible when her dd is wearing a sports bra worth of fabric, and it may not be something that "works" for your family philosophy. But it's a good reminder to discuss these things with older children/younger teens.

--take a picture of your child in garb standing next to a ruler or holding a card with their height/name/camp info. Then make a dozen copies or have a shop do this. If the child gets lost you can hand out current photos to the Watch.

--similar to the Unicorn Hunt, but personalized. Ask several trusted friends, merchants, etc to wear or display a specific belt favor. Introduce your child to these people and explain that if they need help they should look for camps/merchants/people wearing these favors. Also explain that if someone shows up with a message from mom/dad/responsible adult that person will also have this favor. If they DON'T have the favor the child should not go with them even if the person uses the "your mom/dad/guardian said you need to come quickly yada yada yada" line.

--do a treasure hunt or treasure map "game" to help your child locate the Chiurgeons, the Watch, your camp, and whatever other areas you think are important. Just like a home emergency route, make sure they know what to do/where to go in an emergency.

Ok... back to wrestling with a baby and a sewing machine...I'll be the vikingin the lopsided dress camped near Campbell in N22. We should be there by the evening of the 9th. Look for three mad munchkins or just shout Eryny (AIR-nu) a few times!


----------



## sapphire_chan

Stories! Pictures! You've had over a week to recover, so c'mon!


----------



## sapphire_chan

I'm trying to teach myself tablet weaving. Going to have to get a MUCH better loom set up than two clamps stuck to a board. Also, in retrospect, craptastic yarn that clings to itself was not a good learning material.

But at least it gave me a feel for warping.


----------



## wombatclay

Pictures here.

We got food poisoning on the way home, and between the 24 hours of ick once home and the laundry from 7 days of War I did FOURTEEN loads of laundry!









After all my garb angst (I made 5 viking apron dresses and 5 viking tunics with a center slit down to my belly button for ease of nursing... we left MY garb tub at home! Ack! I had a few of my older peplos gowns and I modified two of DH's big/baggy tunics to be breastfeeding friendly but it was a bit stressful.







The kiddos rocked thair pillowcase tunics though!

I used a beige new native sling and nursed A LOT (while walking, while sitting, etc) and I was pleassantly surprised at how many nice comments I got. Nearly everyone was supportive, some asked if they could take pictures (not in a "creepy" way), and several talked about their own nursing adventures. I did get one really negative comment (series of comments) about my dd2 (who has special needs) which basically boiled down to "people like that shouldn't be at Pennsic". It was really hurtful since I'd been working really hard to minimize dd2's impact on anyone else...but dd1 was having such a good time and I couldn't just pull dd1 away from the one thing she had asked to do. So yes, dd2 was fussing, but she was on my lap at children's point while dd1 did a craft there (point was nearly empty and we sat in the corner away from the craft table). It's not like I was letting her throw a fit during court, or in artisan'ss row, or ignoring her while she cried, or anything like that. So the comments really hurt. I'd even write a letter about it but don't know where to send it!

Ah well, overall it was fun! The girls loved the children's water battle. We met a fantastic group that is not only child friendly, gluten free, irish/norse persona focused, but also made up of people who live/lived in our old Boston neighborhood! It was wild.







We had hot showers (at our associate household's camp) and some wonderful campfire sitting, our tent survived the rainstorms, we made it through the 104 degree heat index days, and the girls can't wait till next year.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Hmm, well, one thing for sure, if dd and I make it next year, you'll all have no problem finding us since we'll be camped across the way from the Rom. It'll be like "go to the Romany wagons, face the horses, do a 180, there we are."

Cute tunics on everyone!

The peplos isn't as fashionable as your new garb would've been, but it does look nice and cool.


----------



## wombatclay

DD1 was obsessed with the "small pony". We could not walk past it without stopping and since we were camping just past North Gate we couldn't not walk past it.









I think that we'll camp the same basic place next year... Campbell (our associated household) has a lovely camp with propane toys (hot showers, cold drinks, full kitchen), the traditional neighbors are all friendly, the parking was easy, and it was a super short walk to everywhere we needed to go with kiddos. Until now we'd always camped in the Bog (Regnesfolke, Myrkfaellinn, Hamilton, and Campbell's traditional lands) and while it was cool/shady/party-tastic the walk was a killer.

My one big disappointment was not finding mdc and fb mamas who were also at war. I had a list of mamas/camps but didn't actually use it! Next year...


----------



## Bluegoat

How amazing this thread is up! I was thinking today of taking my kids to some SCA events. DD1 is starting home-school this year and our history theme is the middle ages. And when I looked up the local group, they have a big event at the end of September with kid's activities, and also regular youth fighting on Saturdays for ages 6 and up. DD will be six at Christmas and would adore it I'm sure.

What I haven't been sure of is what to do for garb. I don't want to spend much because we might not carry on after this, and I can't sew, really at all. Buttons fall off when I replace them.







And I am still nursing too. I need something simple for a toddler, a small child, a baby, and a somewhat unsure husband.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bluegoat* 
How amazing this thread is up! I was thinking today of taking my kids to some SCA events. DD1 is starting home-school this year and our history theme is the middle ages. And when I looked up the local group, they have a big event at the end of September with kid's activities, and also regular youth fighting on Saturdays for ages 6 and up. DD will be six at Christmas and would adore it I'm sure.

What I haven't been sure of is what to do for garb. I don't want to spend much because we might not carry on after this, and I can't sew, really at all. Buttons fall off when I replace them.







And I am still nursing too. I need something simple for a toddler, a small child, a baby, and a somewhat unsure husband.

You have the website for the group you're going to visit? Then what you do is find "Gold Key" "Chatelaine" or "Seneschal" and contact information for a person in one of those roles (in fact, for safety's sake, go ahead and email all of them if there are email addresses) to whit:

"Hi, my family would like to attend your group's event in September. We've never done any SCA stuff and don't have any garb. We need something simple for a toddler, a small child (age 6), a baby, a somewhat unsure husband, and a nursing mama size X.

We'll also be coming to the youth fighter practice on date. What should we bring for my six year old to participate?

Thank you very much for your help!"

Groups generally just have a supply of garb for lending to newcomers (including people who literally just saw all the tents and pulled in off the road to see what was up), but to make sure there's something for the kiddos, and something like a bodice and chemise for you for nursing, it's a good idea to check in first. The loaner gear tends to be pretty tunic heavy, so you'll want a pair of plain brown or black sweats for your dh.

I'd bet that garb is optional at the fighter practice, but if it isn't, they'll probably have the gold key stuff there.

As for getting an education, I recommend finding someone doing something and going up and asking about it.


----------



## wombatclay

Gold Key and loaner garb rock! And if they have children's activities/youth fighting then they probably have loaner garb for the kiddos, and if they don't have "nursing garb" they can probably connect you with someone who does. A generic T-tunic can be modified for nursing (cut a deep keyhole neckline, then hold the top of the cut with a brooch or button... that nursing solution is actually a documentable style for Norse ladies) so a large tunic over a long skirt might be a comfy option for you.

If you really want something "of your own"...well... if you check out my Pennsic photos you'll see garb for a 1yo, 3yo, 5yo made out of thrift store pillow cases.







A pillow case is essentially a sleeveless tunic just waiting for a home... and it's hemmed! Just cut a hole for the neck and then either slit the sides all the way up (to make a tabard that would be belted on top of something else) or cut arm holes. Add a belt and the look (on a toddler) is just about right. And a peplos can be made without any sewing at all and it's nursing friendly.

Oh, and the skirts the girls are wearing were made from thrift store sheets. Cut a rectangle (using the decorative hemmed bit for the bottom), fold over and sew/iron tape a channel (that will be the waist), thread a sheolace or ribbon through the channel, sew or iron tape the ends to create a tube, tie the ribbon/shoelace to create a pleated/scrunched waist like you find on sweat pants.

That said, the Gold Key items may be nicer... and if it's a small selection the regulars in the group will probably recognize the garb and recognize that you're new to the group and go out of their way to welcome you. So that might be a bonus to using the loaner garb.


----------



## sapphire_chan

DD and I are going to Pennsic next year! So everyone make your teruterubozu.


----------



## MagpieWench

Just found out I'm preggers with #2, and am returning to the Mothering boards.









DD is almost 3 1/2, and we've been active in the SCA (in varying degrees) since 2001. Participation is more constrained by money than small child, although I didn't do much the end of my pregnancy until the following fall except go to fighter practices and business meetings due to bed rest followed by extreme heat!

We're now living in Nottinghill Coill in the great Kingdom of Atlantia!

Any other Atlantian moms out there???

(we used to be active at CRF and NCRF, but it's way less expensive to do SCA a few times a year than go to Faire a few times every six months...

~Irmgard


----------



## eilonwy

Hello! I haven't been around this tribe in ages, but I have a question someone here can probably answer. I'm Rynna, by the by, and I'm not technically a SCAdian or even a Rennie; I'm just a geek with a lot of geeky friends.







I'm hoping to get to Pennsic next year, as a friend of mine thinks it might be very possible to get me a job there. . . and if I can work that will greatly offset the cost of admission (at least).









I haven't been feeling well today, so I've been knitting socks and I was wondering if anyone has a period pattern for socks/stockings around, or could direct me to one? I think it would be fun to try, and I think it would be even more fun if I could make a few bucks selling them.







I know very little about period knitting, but I know that the craft goes way back.







Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## sapphire_chan

While you're waiting for a period sock pattern for knitting. Look into naalbinding. Naalbinding is period for the Norse personas, pretty large contingent there, especially fighter types who might be interested in a set of toasty socks to pad out their period winter gear. Not to mention slippers.









http://housebarra.com/EP/ep05/06knitting.html Could be helpful. Middle Eastern personas are also quite popular at the moment. The included pattern is for a Roman sock. Some people who go to Pennsic are also in Roman reenactment so that could work.

http://www.elizabethancostume.net/stockpat.html There you go!


----------



## eilonwy

Ah, yes, the persona issue. I've got no idea where to go with that one, all I know is that I don't want to go *too* far from who I really am. I'm mixed, so a Norse persona would require a bit more suspension of disbelief on the part of the crowd. . . but I don't want to do a really terrible (and terribly out-of-place) accent either.









I did read a bit about Naalbinding, but I have yet to find instructions on how to do the work. I might experiment with it a bit, though.







Thanks for the links, I look forward to them!


----------



## sapphire_chan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Ah, yes, the persona issue. I've got no idea where to go with that one, all I know is that I don't want to go *too* far from who I really am. I'm mixed, so a Norse persona would require a bit more suspension of disbelief on the part of the crowd. . . but I don't want to do a really terrible (and terribly out-of-place) accent either.









I did read a bit about Naalbinding, but I have yet to find instructions on how to do the work. I might experiment with it a bit, though.







Thanks for the links, I look forward to them!









Sorry! I some how combined your information with working at Pennsic with your knitting question and came out with "she wants to sell knit stuff at Pennsic". Yeah... personal use, that'd be a different need.

It is 100% okay to be pasty white blond African trader. It is FINE to be darker than coffee and be a Norseman (heck, even short people can be Norse







). Now, if you personally want to have something that fits in with your personal appearance, and you have more brownish skin rather than beige, look into the Middle Eastern stuff. Both the Ottoman empire and Persia were pretty cosmopolitan, some one from that region could quite easily have one parent from Europe and one from Africa. It'd also be an excuse to wear knit silk stockings (at night any way!).


----------



## sapphire_chan

Oh! Needlepoint pillows would be a fun crafting thing to do to prep for Pennsic as well.


----------



## eilonwy

Don't get me wrong, if the opportunity to sell knitted stuff at Pennsic presents itself I'm so there.







I was thinking more about personal use for starters, though; Maybe making some things for friends? Like I said, I'm not technically a SCAdian, I've never been to a single event or even a meet-up group (though I attended a practice once when I was a teenager).

The persona issue is just another "thing" on my list of Things to Have In Order Before Pennsic. (I :heart lists!







) I'm very beige (usually the color that's dead center of the neutrals if you're shopping for foundation or one [neutral] shade lighter than that color) and have dark auburn curly hair. The preference for a persona which would make sense in the modern era is mine and mine alone. Most of the people with whom I've discussed it hasn't had the faintest clue as to why I would want to make life difficult for myself that way.







I've got a complex, though.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Ah, then, what are you? Maybe someone can figure out a place where you'd be possible, or even likely!, to exist (as it were).

Honestly, once you get past the idea that anyone from the next town is a suspicious stranger, I think there was, overall, not that much concept of miscegenation or whatever nonsense they came up with to validate slave trade. (Y'know after "we won" stopped working.)

ETA: by "what are you?" I mean what's your genetic background and is there any part of it you identify with particularly? Perhaps in the modern world you celebrate a lot of customs associated with one part and you could emphasize another for your persona?

(or for that matter, dress entirely in the manner of your "new home" (whatever your friends wear) and have a few trinkets and keepsakes in memory of your various grandparents. practically speaking, dressing the same as the people you'll be rooming with has a LOT of benefits when spending two weeks in a place where the mud can be....pervasive.)


----------



## eilonwy

My mother is 3/4 Russian and 1/4 Polish (if you round







); 100% Jewish. My father was Very Very Mixed. I'm part NA, part Chinese, part Irish and part AA. He had freckles, hazel-green eyes, and dark brownish hair (according to my mother, who doesn't discuss him all that much). I don't particularly identify with anything because I don't particularly look like anything. If you're expecting me to be NA, for example, you'll believe that I'm NA. If you're expecting me to be Israeli or Hawaiian or Polynesian, you'll believe that. Most people expect me to be white or Puerto Rican, so that's what they assume. If I lived in another part of the country (or the world) the expectations would mostly be different and they'd see something different.

Like I said-- mixed.







I make an effort to look mixed so that there are fewer assumptions/expectations; Think of it as "race queer" if that helps.


----------



## wombatclay

Honestly, "Norse" might be more mixed than it appears on the surface. While modern day "Norse" triggers thoughts of tall, blond, milky skinned, blue eyed, viking types the "period" reality is a good deal more jumbled. It was more of a cultural group, and with extensive trading/travelling there was a good deal of variation about the edges (though yeah, still msotly on the blondy-blue side of the curve). Hurstwic has some nice pictures... And, well, I think Norse clothing is about as comfy as it gets after the early Irish stuff (my persona combines Irish and Viking garb, so the best of all worlds!







).

I did see a few NA personas at Pennsic a few years ago but it wasn't a big group or a common persona... it just barely fits into the SCA guidelines (culture known to Europe up to the Elizabethan age). Japanese personas seem to be on the rise though! And "generic anglo-saxon" with no noticable persona is fine too... SCA persona's don't really include accents and stuff like that (no thee/thou Ren Faire speak for the most part) so there are plenty of people who haven't thought about personas and just like to participate without getting into that sort of detail.

I bet socks and "personals" would sell well at Pennsic (where it's cold, wet, muddy, hot, sticky, etc)... you do need a merchant license to sell stuff there, but that isn't too hard to get (especially if you partner with an established merchant) and I always see ads for "pennsic help" (some longer term things like helping at one of the food shops as well as shorter term things like general merchanting help during midnight madness).


----------



## eilonwy

My, this clothing-making can get complicated!







I may try my hand at naalbinding eventually, but I'll probably stick to knitting for a while as I'm already very familiar with it. In the mean time, I will think about the persona issue and try to find my local SCAdians (I have had terrible luck with this, even though I know that they exist-- at least on the internet). Thanks for the links!


----------



## MagpieWench

So... no one has answered your sock/stocking question yet (that I've seen, anyway), so here's what I have... Eleanora of Toledo Stockings and there are a couple of Islamic sock patterns, too. Sadly, I'm having sllloooowwww internet today, so I'm having problems getting links for you. Check out http://community.livejournal.com/knithistoric/ or the historic knit group on Ravelry. Oh, speaking of Ravelry, you can find me there also as MagpieWench

also, try search for "elizabethan knit stocking pattern"

Oh, a note: knitting was not used very much for socks/stockings until the 16th century, simply because it's a lot of work when weaving fabric, cutting it and sewing it into stockings is MUCH more efficient, especially when you look at the gauge of knitting stockings at the time. A friend is trying to recreate them with the right size thread, needles and gauge, and she says that with 4-5 hours of knitting a day, she gets about 1/2" a day. She's much more patient than I am!!!!! (The first time I met her, she was thrilled b/c she's just gotten a spool of reeled silk and size 10/0 knitting pins, and was trying to knit in the semi-dark of a bardic...) oh, here's the pouch she's doing instead of the actual stockings: http://webpages.charter.net/samagill/susan/eleanor.htm


----------



## eilonwy

I'm a very fast knitter, if that helps.







That said. . . yikes! I can only imagine that there must have been a more time-efficient way of doing things.







In any case, if I can knit stockings for my Faire friends, I'm sure they'll be stoked. I'm really looking forward to trying nålbinding, too.


----------



## MagpieWench

weaving, cutting and sewing linen and wool stockings is WAY faster than knitting, but there is something satisfying about having handknit socks. Hats, mittens/gloves/gauntlets are more commonly knit, though. There are also sleeves/arm warmers called scoggers (I just remembered this last night) http://www.sca.org.au/fibre/projects...rs-hoggers.php


----------



## caitryn

Don't know if I should really be involved in this group or not since I'm not really in the SCA.









I've been interested in it for years, but something always comes up every time I want to pay the membership fees. I did go to Gulf Wars this past March and loved it! If the money works out, I want to attend in 2011, but I am not entirely sure how smart that would be. I'm due with baby #2 April 5, and Gulf Wars is mid-March. Anyone with experience with this sort of thing?

I had the thought the other day that, if I go, I hope there are doctors/nurses/midwives there just in case.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Gulf Wars is, from what I've heard, a very comfortable event. Hot showers available for everyone, decent temperatures and normal humidity, things fairly close together, shade! I've also heard that it's pretty kid friendly, but that was from people who don't have kids so grain of salt. You'd definitely want at least one more person with you to toddler wrangler if you're going to be 8 months along.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Gulf Wars: I've been once in '05, and the weather was a little crazy with cold nights and hot days that time, and a deluge of rain the night before we arrived and a late blizzard on the way driving down. But it was a nice event, good site. You're close to there, right? Should be fine for traveling there and just in case of labor. I say don't worry about being a paid member unless you plan to attend enough events for the non-member surcharges to add up, or you want to be an officer in your local group or something. I second the idea of having a kid wrangler along, maybe a friend who you pay the site fee for in exchange. Simple sideless surcotes with loose underdresses make good pregnancy and nursing garb, a lot of room to grow in and they move aside to breastfeed later on. With kids and/or pregnant it's easy to get overwhelmed at an SCA event, extra help is a must. Also having your food easy to prepare, site easy to set up, and clothes not too hard to get on right. And staying very well hydrated to avoid contractions (er, and camping near the toilets).


----------



## starsprouts

Highland Foorde here! I haven't been as active as I used to be since we're a few hours west of the bulk of the barony, but we're getting there. One of my primary interests is the experiences and day-to-day life of children and mothers in 14th-cent. England, so I can do a lot of behind-the-scenes work at home even though I don't make meetings very often now. I did pull off Pennsic while 8 months pregnant, then with a 9-month-old baby this last year. (Holy cow, does nursing and perfectly documentable baby carrier ever make things easier!) My husband isn't involved, but I have a great group of friends who all have slightly older children, and we all keep and eye and a spare hand out for all the kids.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagpieWench*
> 
> Just found out I'm preggers with #2, and am returning to the Mothering boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD is almost 3 1/2, and we've been active in the SCA (in varying degrees) since 2001. Participation is more constrained by money than small child, although I didn't do much the end of my pregnancy until the following fall except go to fighter practices and business meetings due to bed rest followed by extreme heat!
> 
> We're now living in Nottinghill Coill in the great Kingdom of Atlantia!
> 
> Any other Atlantian moms out there???
> 
> (we used to be active at CRF and NCRF, but it's way less expensive to do SCA a few times a year than go to Faire a few times every six months...
> 
> ~Irmgard


----------



## Ravin

Ask me in a week about experience going to a big war while very pregnant. We're off to Estrella War in the morning. I'm 39 weeks pregnant as of next Tuesday. Many, many of my friends think I'm out of my mind. But I'm on the volunteer staff this year, and very nearly had no deputy to fall back on. She found out middle of last week she'll be able to make it after all, so if I go into labor and have to leave, youth activities won't have to be cancelled.

The fact that we have no Kingdom Youth Minister, and after I let everyone know EIGHT MONTHS AGO that I was going to be expecting a baby around the time of the event and no one stepped up to take my place (I had to practically shanghai my deputy into being such)...

Why do we do this again? Oh, yeah, it's FUN! (So I keep telling myself).

Seriously, though, I figure since there's an emergency room doctor who runs free urgent care on site, EMT's on site. at least one of the frequent Chirugeons is an L&D nurse and another is a paramedic who's delivered a few babies, and I'll be camping with the Kingdom Chirurgeon (as she's the head of my household), who plans on issuing me a radio, just in case, I packed my birth kit and infant carseat, JUST IN CASE, and, well, it's only an hour from home so if I go into labor, we'll leave the event and come home...and there's a hospital in Florence now, if there's an emergency situation, I've got all bases covered.

Jokes about having the baby in the Period Demo Center aside.

Oh, and I'd love to hear about that fully documented period baby carrier...


----------



## Masel

http://www.larsdatter.com/slings.htm

This site has several examples of period slings. However, I just realized that every single one of them is a depiction of an emergency situation.


----------



## Chamomile Girl

There is a 1317 Vita of St. Denis that has this in the margin:



Bibliotheque Nationale, Paris MS fr. 2091 fol. 111r 240x160

Here is the entire page:


----------



## wombatclay

Oh lords... so, having gone through the "making garb that is nursing friendly", I now find that I'm going to be roughly 36 weeks pregnant at Pennsic 40! LOL

I found a few helpful "modify your garb to accomodate your belly" websites, and at least I have several months to prepare, but what a giggle! All the garb I fussed and stressed over (and eventually left at home!) will have to be shelved till Pennsic 41 since it's all "easy access breast but form fitting through the midsection" and while I'm sure ds will still be interested in nursing this is baby number four and I /know/ I'll be leading with the belly by 36 weeks.

So... I think I'm back to my ancient bog dresses. Clearly the universe is set against my dressing like a 8th century celt. LOL


----------



## sapphire_chan

Congratulations!

And, side panels and lacing? Since you've got garb made already?


----------



## sapphire_chan

Okay people, talk to me about kid shoes. I'm thinking getting a pair of plain black or brown shoes that fit dd and have nice protective modern soles and cutting them into sandals.

I've found that pretty period-ish shoes often have horrible soles and stop being comfy by the time I want to dance in them so I want comfort for dd first. But I'd like to try to get something less jarring than her bright pink flowered mary janes.


----------



## Murph12334

I used my slings with garb. I had a maya ring sling i used with garb, but most often just used a 5 yard piece of fabric and did a front cross wrap. She loved it when she was a babe.

wombatclay: Wow, I would be afriad to have the baby at pennsic, though my labors were very fast, and one tried to come early. LOL I guess if you did the baby really would be in the sca since birth! 

Period shoes for kids: Eh, I tend to not even wear period shoes myself, so i don't worry about it with the kids. Cutting a shoe to make a sandle might work good as long as you have enough support to keep it on the foot.

So sad to be missing pennsic 40. I can't find anyone to watch the kids and taking them would just not work. Still holding out hope that something will change and I can go last minute but so highly doubting it. At least I know there is single camping right next to the group I camp with (since pre-reg is done)


----------



## Ellien C

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 

Okay people, talk to me about kid shoes. I'm thinking getting a pair of plain black or brown shoes that fit dd and have nice protective modern soles and cutting them into sandals.

For kids? Honestly, I think anything is OK. And I'm from Calontir where we take period footwear pretty seriously!

I find that crocs are great for my kids at muddy wars and events. If I can convince the DD not to want the bright purple or orange ones, so much the better, but if not so be it. She's in all of my Laureling pictures in bright orange crocs. It's fine.

Personally, I would not take perfectly good shoes and cut them into sandals, but that's just me.


----------



## auroraslights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wombatclay*
> 
> Oh lords... so, having gone through the "making garb that is nursing friendly", I now find that I'm going to be roughly 36 weeks pregnant at Pennsic 40! LOL
> 
> I found a few helpful "modify your garb to accomodate your belly" websites, and at least I have several months to prepare, but what a giggle! All the garb I fussed and stressed over (and eventually left at home!) will have to be shelved till Pennsic 41 since it's all "easy access breast but form fitting through the midsection" and while I'm sure ds will still be interested in nursing this is baby number four and I /know/ I'll be leading with the belly by 36 weeks.
> 
> So... I think I'm back to my ancient bog dresses. Clearly the universe is set against my dressing like a 8th century celt. LOL


Roman Garb will probably be the most easy to whip up for BF. http://www.feochadan.com/html/roman-fever.shtml is a good site for info on Roman clothing (if your curious). I too will be attending Pennsic with a baby in tow (DD is going to be 6 months). These next couple of weeks are going to be a flurry of sewing in my household. We weren't sure if we were going to be able to attend this year, so didn't really make any preparations. For carting DD around, I was just going to use a Moby wrap. Should be an interesting 2 weeks.


----------



## mamayogibear

Is SCA similar to Ren Faire? I used to go to Rennisance Faire a few times a year pre-kids when I lived in the Bay area about a decade ago. Any good suggestions for groups near Portland for kid friendly events?


----------



## Murph12334

6 months is not a bad age to take to pennsic. And yes, at that age I would just have used a wrap. Then if I was sitting on the ground I just used the sling as a blanket to but babe on.

Mamayogibear: SCA is society for creative anachronism, ie middle ages re-enacting. We are not a Ren faire where you have actors mostly putting on a play for paying spectators. We try to (as accurate as possible) recreate the time period from 6-16th cent Europe. We end up doing lots of research to try to accuratly re-create whatever aspect is the focus. We pretty much are our own spectators. Imagine one of our weekend events being a snip of time taken from the Middle ages. Events can have a variety of events like heavy weapons, rapier (medieval form of fencing), classes on a variety of topics, archery, equestrian, thrown weapons, court, dancing, etc. 
Your local group would normally have meetings weekly, bi weekly, or other form. I suggest starting by finding your local group and going to a meeting. You can email the group to get more info in advance (and so they would know you were showing up).

Here is your kingdom: http://www.antir.sca.org/ Here are the local groups: http://www.antir.sca.org/Map/branches.php?reg=Central Sorry I'm from Ohio so lost when it comes to out west. I'm sure you can match yourself up though. If I'm correct on my guess you are in Clackamas & Multnomah Counties, OR, so your Barony is: http://www.currentmiddleages.org/3m/index.php No clue how they have it set up out there, but normally there is a local group set up off that as well. That should at least give you a good starting point though. SCA people are very friendly and love newcomers (we were all new at one time!) I hope this helps!


----------



## Masel

Don't worry about kid shoes too much either. The last few years Target has had girl's shoes that were brown with pink details. This was a good compromise for us. That said my DD also wore orange Crocs (possibly the same pair as Ellien's DD) for all of Lilies last year.

I do agree about foot comfort. Last fall we had a metal working event and I wore tennis shoes since all of my period and periodesque shoes were too open for working around hot metal. My feet were so much happier at the end of the day. I've thought about making shoes with lots of inserts but I have percular feet and fear wasting time and money on something that doesn't fit.


----------



## Murph12334

and scadians still out there on the mdc??


----------



## JamieCatheryn

We haven't gotten to any events or practices lately, way too busy and the money went elsewhere. The whole family did make it to one event in May, and we sent DH off to another in April before that. I was sewing a gown for myself and a cotte for DH, last details on each sort of sitting in my to-do pile.


----------



## Murph12334

Awesome! When kids were infants they came to events with me. For right now they don't go to events. Meeting, yes though. Just too much for me to handle with them at events. Kids typically are at their dad's or grandparents iff I go to an event. I will start taking my daughter to some events. Events (though I do not go to many outside of my Barony) tend to be my relax and away time. My break from the kiddos. I love them so much, but raising them virtually on my own with their dad not seeing them much takes its toll.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn*
> 
> We haven't gotten to any events or practices lately, way too busy and the money went elsewhere. The whole family did make it to one event in May, and we sent DH off to another in April before that. I was sewing a gown for myself and a cotte for DH, last details on each sort of sitting in my to-do pile.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

DS1 (5) got into the midrealm page school thing at first, helping the fighters haul stuff, doing archery, painting with egg tempera, etc, but lost interest quickly. When we start homeschooling we can incorporate it. Oh I forgot we sent DH to Baron Wars up there in OH in June too.


----------



## Murph12334

Yes, I was part of the staff for Baron wars, helping to set up, run and tear down that event. That would be my home group!

Are you part of the Midrealm?

I'll have to look up the page school thing as i had thought it was for older kids.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn*
> 
> DS1 (5) got into the midrealm page school thing at first, helping the fighters haul stuff, doing archery, painting with egg tempera, etc, but lost interest quickly. When we start homeschooling we can incorporate it. Oh I forgot we sent DH to Baron Wars up there in OH in June too.


----------



## Masel

I've been around MCD more. You find me in the birth club for May 2012. I've had to put away my armor for the time being and that is driving me crazy.

Our current Baron and Baroness are stepping down and even with the pregnancy my DH and I are putting in for it.

My 5 year old loves SCA so much. She's the one advocating to go to an event that's 5 hours away. She went to a Daisy Girl Scout bonfire and was disappointed that it wasn't more like a SCA fire circle with singing for hours.


----------



## Murph12334

lol, yes I always chuckle when my daughter describes the fighting.

But people look in amazement when both the 5 and 2 yr old are on a run somewhere they shouldn't and I yell "hold" and they come to a dead stop! LOL

I love going to events and seeing the natural baby wraps//slings. I remember using one with both my kiddos for events. So nice and period!


----------



## mamayogibear

bump?


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Hi. We're moving from Midrealm to Aethelmearc (western PA). My husband just visited a fighter practice out there, first time in 1.5 years, he is sore but did well! We should be able to participate far more now than we have been. We may need to get one or both of us qualified as youth marshals and start a youth combat practice for DS1 there if there is any interest. It is a small town area where everybody knows everybody, the baron it turns out installed the roof on the house we want to buy and the seneschal is a neighbor and friend of the seller. DH hasn't met any of the knights yet - which is why he did well against those at practice hehe. At least he wears stainless so though he is rusty his kit wasn't.

Hey anybody in Aethelmearc able to tell me which events are closer to the Somerset PA or Altoona area? Pennsic is just a 2 hours drive or so, that's nice because we've never been able to go before. The events page I saw only listed places by their SCA names and we barely know our mundane geography out there yet.


----------



## Murph12334

Best to talk with your people of the local group to give you an idea of stuff in the area that is close by. I was getting a bit more involved recently in the sca. However, that is all a bit changed now with being due in June. Should prove interesting in the sca


----------

